# Clipping Nails



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Any of you clipping your poodle's nails by yourself?
Suggestions, thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I would wait for awhile. Start with learning to housebreak, crate train, feeding properly which is a lot for a new dog to get comfortable with.

You can brush him, his teeth etc. but cutting nails.... There are many long term dog owners who don't. And for all people who say "so you cut your dog, he'll heal". Well that's not something I'm comfortable with. Everyone has a different view on what their pet is to them, I guess.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

I dremel the nails instead. I accidently cut Jasper once and it was 2 hrs of pure hell....for me. He seemed completely fine and didnt even wince, but I was running around cleaning up blood every time I let him up, he would tear around and it would start back up again. I love the dremel now and I've never even gotten close to any kind of injury. Gotta be careful of hanging ears and curious noses though. Otherwise, you can take him into the vet or groomer for a quick cut for pretty cheap. Good luck with your baby.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

PhaedraAllen, what's a dremel? I usually have my Vet clip his nails once a year. We walk on pavement a lot so I don't have to do it more. Costs under $20.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Dremmel is a rotary hand tool used for sanding, polishing, etc... You can use it to gently grind the nails down. I find it easier than trying to cut them myself. If you go to a pet shop, you'll see something called PediPaws which is basically the same thing meant for dogs, and now Dremmel has one marketed for dogs. The difference? Thirty bucks. I bought the exact same tool at Walmart for $20. Petsmart version with a golden retriever on the box was $50!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


Great link on using a dremel!


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

You have a puppy? I use a pedi paws, I would do just a tiny bit of grinding to get him/her used to it. When Jaden was a puppy his nails were very soft and it didn't take much grinding at all to "trim" his nails.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I clip Nova and Sonya's nails (along with 20+ of the puppy raisers pup's that I am in charge of) myself, but then I worked as a vet tech for two years so clipping nails was part of my job description. 

At Charlie's age, I would start by just conditioning him to having his nails trimmed rather than actual trimming. I always suggest to clients and anyone else who asks that you should be doing a "fully body exam" of your new pup 3-4 times per week to get them used to being handled and touched all over their bodies. I always include feet handling in the "full body exam". Pick up your pup's feet and massage each toe. Hold the skin in between the toes between your thumb and forefinger and apply gentle pressure. Extend each toenail (by applying even pressure to the top and bottom of the toe) as if to trim the nails. Once you can do this without struggle, then you can attempt to trim the nails if you are comfortable with it. Almost all of the cases where I have ever quicked a dog was because the dog was struggling and jerked right about the time I went to cut the nail. 

As far as how to cut the nail, if Charlie is really small (he's a toy I am thinking? or a mini?) you can cut the toenails with human fingernail clippers. If the nails are too thick for this, then you will need dog trimmers. Here is a diagram of how to cut the nail. 










If the nails are white, you will actually be able to see the quick inside which makes it easier. If the nail is dark, you have to try and judge it based on the shape of the nail. This gets easier with experience. What you want to look for is where the nail "hooks" over. This marks the end of the quick and the beginning of excess nail growth. You can see the hook in this image: 










And dremmels are nice to use because you don't really have to worry about quicking them so much. But in my experience, a lot of dogs are uncomfortable with the sensation of the dremmel at first, so it is definitely a good idea either way to start conditioning your pup to having their feet (and the rest of their bodies) handled regularly.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Another vote for the Dremel. I have a black poodle, so am paranoid about quicking him. We Dremel about every two weeks, as I like short nails. A tip I picked up here is to not just Dremel off some of the end, but also use the Dremel to grind away some of the top (hard) outer layer of the nail, just a bit, so it looks matte rather than shiny, just about a millimeter up from the end of the nail. This exposes the softer inside, and the dog then grinds the nail down himself.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Great...I was going to post this link.*



Apres Argent said:


> How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com
> 
> 
> Great link on using a dremel!


I would not think one could get away with having nails done once a year on a poodle  I would get the dog use to the dremel asap...start with letting him see in while its off, then touching it on his feet..while its off..then let him see in while its on..and then work up to just touching it for one second to each nail. Ive always dremel'd my dogs nails...its very safe and easy. Good luck!


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the sooner you get to clipping nails the better. I had a Standard for 15 years and early on he fought me so hard that I gave up and relied on his groomer to do it. Since I only had him groomed every 12 or 13 weeks, they would get too long for my taste. So, I now have a 5 month old mini and I decided that I would not repeat this issue. (I have a really good pair of clippers). Even though I handle him alot and massage his feet, as soon as I tried to clip his nails he went crazy. When I had him groomed 6 weeks ago, my groomer stressed the fact that I had to be firm and not back off and he'll get used to it. I kept that in my head and successfully got his front feet trimmed 2 weeks in a row!! I sit on the bottom step of my porch. I sit him between my legs with his back to me and sort of lift the top of his body up and keep a firm grip with my arm around him and am able to hold a paw. I wait until he stops struggling (and he does!) and am able to clip each nail. It's important for him to calm down. I take just the very tip off as he has black nails and I don't want to hit the quick. I feel very proud of myself. Eventually I will get to the back feet but for now, I'm sticking to the front. I would like to try a dremel but I just think the humming and buzzing would make him crazy. Good luck.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like you got some great, well informed answers that ditto what I would say. Hope this information helps and good luck.


----------



## zippersmith (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, great thread.
Thank you for the tips everyone.
Chris


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for all the great information. 
Bought a PediPaws today at Petco, for only $9.99. 
Used it for the first time and it was great. 
I didn't file all the needed distance, because they suggest to do it in small stages at first, so the dog gets used to it. 

I am very glad I bought this. 

I agree that taking it to a groomer would be probably better for someone who just got a dog two months ago, but I wanted to do it myself. I loved doing it. Charlie, not so much , but he wasn't too bad. 

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Glad it's going well- some dogs never get good to do- my aussie hates it- she hates grooming- dunno why she's my bloody showdog she tolerates baths- and if she gets a break from them she's ROTTEN t the next one. she's got ticklish feet- and hates havnig them held period. She's had her nails done since she was five weeks.


----------

